# Pocket Watch With Metal "shutters'



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

had a look at a Gold very well made pocket fob watch today .It had a small button on the bottom edge that opened and closed 2 x gold "shutters" so glass was protected

I know nothing more ..!

Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not getting your enquiry? Any ideas about what? I have seen many watches with covers over the crystals. Usually just one though.

Mike


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

From the description it sounds as though the front cover is divided into two 'shutters' which flip open when the button is pressed !!??? A victory for style over function. Do you have any details - better yet pictures - of this watch ? Julian (L)


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

the shutters close over the glass and are set back from the case front.I would expect this is "expensive" rather than "tat" judging by the owner !

they do not flip up etc , its like a camera shutter etc


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

no pics :down:


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Thomasr said:


> no pics :down:


If i had , i would have posted them,, try to get over it !


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Shot in the dark - http://www.vintagephoto.tv/expowatch.shtml


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

or possibly ...... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-17060906


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

LJD

Given that there is now some speculation going on, is there any chance of you revisiting where you saw it, asking a few questions and grabbing a few photo's?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

DJH584 said:


> LJD
> 
> Given that there is now some speculation going on, is there any chance of you revisiting where you saw it, asking a few questions and grabbing a few photo's?


No chance !! "Gentleman " is a titled member of society who went to France yesterday for a Month . Might never see him again . There was almost a "cartier" thing going on.

the shutters close from the "6" coming in from left and right (9+3)

had a good look at pics on Google and cannot find it !


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

so the button is not sticking out from under the "6" marker .it looks part of the side of the case etc

watch has no "cover" you either see the face with the 'shutters open or closed shutters etc


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah well bang goes that idea!!!


----------

